# Windows 8 updates



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

Having problems with Windows 8 home cannot install updates even after factory reset. except for a few updates that go thru most have error 800F0922. Contacted Microsoft and they can't find a solution


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum

Also make sure you're running the latest version of IE and have .NET Framework 4.5.2


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum
> 
> Also make sure you're running the latest version of IE and have .NET Framework 4.5.2


Already done that, found no error, updates still not working, only 15 out of 175 were installed
tried this - Windows update error 800F0922 didn't help
Disabled services other than Microsoft ones form Microsoft suggestion didn't help
msconfig troubleshooting finds no problems


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow this here:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

Not luck so far, Microsoft handling case but no solution yet


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, did you try disabling secure boot and then try the updates.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I should have also mentioned to follow the manual steps on resetting Windows Updates.


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi, did you try disabling secure boot and then try the updates.



disabling secure boot worked, I'm able to download win8.1


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it


----------

